# I can't speak Korean....



## chifladoporlosidiomas

I need help translating this. I wrote it, but it's been a while since I've been in a Korean-speaking environment and I don't know if this is right:

"xD 중국 말을 말하지 않아! NO CHINESE!!! LMAO!! 그리고, 한국어를 말하기를 싫어하는데요. 하지만, 영어도 싫어해. lol. 한국 KEYBOARD으로 사용해야 해! KONGLISH을 읽을 수 없어. 한글만 읽을 수 있는데. haha. 너와 한국에 함께 가야 해! 한국에만 한국어를 말할게! "

I wrote this to my friend on Facebook and I want to know if it s correct.

Thanks in advance.


Just correct it please. I know what it means (I wrote it).


----------



## Anais Ninn

To understand the text correctly, the English original is needed.
I will proofread it for you once you post the original. 

Anais


----------



## MeineLiebe

Only these sentences:

한국 KEYBOARD으로 사용해야 해! ->난 한국 키보드만 사용할 수 있어.
KONGLISH을 읽을 수 없어. 한 ->콩글리쉬는 읽을 수가 없어
한국에만 한국어를 말할게 -> 한국에서만 한국어를 말할게


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Ohh. Thanks! That makes a lot more sense.


----------

